# 20'' schwinn pixie



## nick tures (Jul 22, 2021)

anyone ever seen one of these or know anything about them ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2021)

The serial number should date it and from there you can probably find a catalog pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2021)

I've seen a few of those but pretty uncommon. 1954 was the first and may be the only year.

Edit: Looks like they were offered in 1953 and 1954 and discontinued after 54. No complete list for 52 so there's a possibility they were offered that year also, but doubt it.









						50’s Schwinn Pixie 20” | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Never seen this model as a lightweight, and it’s a 20”. Neat little bike that was given to me today by a friend. Not sure of the year, guessing 52 or 57. One of those B serial numbers. Seat, stem and bars are not original. @Eric Amlie @Schwinn499




					thecabe.com


----------



## nick tures (Jul 23, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The serial number should date it and from there you can probably find a catalog pic. V/r Shawn



ill get a picture of that today


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 23, 2021)

that's just too cool. there is a 24" lightweight for sale on SF craigslist. never seen a 20"


----------



## nick tures (Jul 24, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The serial number should date it and from there you can probably find a catalog pic. V/r Shawn



Serial number is  F74844


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2021)

Nov. 21, 1952 was the stamping date. So that's a 1953 model.  😎


----------



## nick tures (Jul 25, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Nov. 21, 1952 was the stamping date. So that's a 1953 model.  😎



thank you


----------



## nick tures (Jul 25, 2021)

is there any value or should i just hang it up ?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 25, 2021)

nick tures said:


> is there any value or should i just hang it up ?




what does that even mean?


----------



## nick tures (Jul 25, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what does that even mean?



Hang it on the wall  !!  ?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 25, 2021)

I can't imagine there is a huge market for it. You may find someone looking for one but it will not bring Stingray money. I would get it cleaned up and ride it once and awhile but it would be up on the wall mostly.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 25, 2021)

to me any value for a bike comes from me fiddling with it and riding it ... or even hanging it on the wall and looking at it.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 26, 2021)

i am about 6ft tall i dont plan on riding this one lol


----------

